# Other > Fun and games >  Strictly 2021

## Suzi

Anyone watching? Who do you think is going to be awesome? Who not so much?  

Personally loving the all male coupling - but that could be because we are such huge Johannes fans in our house! 
Wouldn't fancy being the dance partner to Tilly with Gordon Ramsay watching!   :(rofl):   :(rofl):   :(rofl):

----------


## Stella180

I don’t watch Strictly, haven’t for a long time but I might start again so I can share something with you all here.

----------


## Paula

OMG it was awesome! However, Si may need to have ice ready for the next 3 months, I was seriously flushed  :(blush):

----------


## Suzi

YAY Stella!!!

Paula, can see you definitely enjoying it! 
It was ridiculously cool watching with Hazel, Fern and Marc when Hazel announces that of course I'm going to be following Karen as she's one of my girl crushes!  :(rofl):   :(rofl):   :(rofl):  I love how open it is in my home! It's so fab being the true me!  :):  

I think there are some seriously awesome pairings this year! So looking forward to it!

----------


## Paula

Katie came over to watch it with me, and plans to every week. That, in itself, is why 2021 is going to be the best year  :):

----------

Stella180 (18-09-21)

----------


## Suzi

Oh I'm so pleased for you!

----------


## Stella180

I’ve be watching alone but at least I’ll feel a part of something more with you guys

----------


## Suzi

You will be!

----------


## Stella180

I've just ordered a chinese and sat down to catch up on Strictly

----------


## Suzi

OOOOOO I hope you enjoy it as much as we did!

----------


## Stella180

I was most impressed with Rose and Giavinni. Teaching dance to someone who can’t hear the music has to be so hard and yet her timing was fantastic.

----------


## Suzi

Wasn't she? We also loved that Tess and other cast members had learnt some sign! It's going to raise the BSL platform massively! 

What did you think about the lovely Johannes + Adam? I thought it was awesome! Really powerful, strong and very much an authentic tango. The switching between being led and leading was seamless. I'm really looking forward to what comes next from there. 

Tom and Diane are out for next week as they tested + for covid and so are out for 10 days.....

----------


## Stella180

I missed the first 20 mins tonight but since I sat down to watch I’m wondering if Craig has been on the happy pills. He’s full of positivity in his comments.

----------


## Suzi

Lol, we've made similar comments! Their scoring also seems really, really odd tonight!

----------


## Stella180

Maybe it was cos Gordon Ramsey was close by and ready to give him a round of f@cks

----------


## Paula

Craig was an absolute ass in the first few dances. Maybe, as Claud suggested, someone gave him some chocolate to cheer him up!

----------


## Stella180

I missed the start cos I was late back from the rugby but he was really nice to everyone I saw. Is it just me who doesn’t get all the praise Dan is getting? He really doesn’t impress me.

----------


## Suzi

We weren't that impressed either, but Hazel was furious with their historical inaccuracies lol

Still loving Johannes and John. Such a strong pairing and I find them mesmerising to watch!
Also loving Rose and Giovani! So fab to raise deaf awareness!

----------

Stella180 (03-10-21)

----------


## Suzi

MOVIE WEEK!!!!!!!!


OMG Did you see that pro dance? Sobbing my way through it! So beautiful!!!!!

----------


## Stella180

I’m having to catch up tomorrow. It’s mad that I’m normally home on a Saturday night but since committing to watching strictly with you guys my social calendar has filled up.

----------


## Suzi

OK, I shan't say anymore... But OMFG What a night!!!!

----------


## Paula

Best movie night in years!

----------


## Stella180

Just sat down to catch up and oh my word, Graziano looked so HOT! Enough to raise my temperature.

----------


## Paula

I know! Katie and I were drooling!

----------


## Suzi

I'm glad you both enjoyed it too! 
Emma Thompson in the video bit was so awesome... 
BUT OMG John and Johannes was so powerful, so strong! 
Rose is amazing! I love watching her and I'm so pleased to see more of the cast using sign. I thought Claudia did brilliantly!

----------


## Stella180

He doesn’t normally do it for me but the braces and fedora I think added something extra. Is it wrong to thing Greg makes a good Bond event if his dancing isn’t great.

----------


## Stella180

I was Rose dance with the TV muted. It’s just as amazing in silence.

----------


## Suzi

Greg would make an epic Bond....

----------


## Paula

Yes, he would!

----------


## Stella180

Now that I’m all caught up I think my favourite performances of the night were by Tom and Rhys. John and Rose were excellent and I think we all expected them to go all the way.

----------


## Suzi

I think there were some cracking performances over the weekend. Not sure tonight's pro dance to "In the heights" blew me away, but loved the dance to "You will be found" By Ben Platt (Dear Evan Hansen - brilliantly topical choice for tonight. )

----------


## Paula

https://www.bbc.co.uk/blogs/strictly...e-8b5d73744bfe

#sadface

----------


## Stella180

That’s a shame.

----------


## Suzi

That is sad, but I'm glad he's doing what is right for his health. Can't mess about with heart conditions...

----------

Paula (13-10-21)

----------


## Stella180

Hooray I’m actually here from the start of the show tonight.

----------


## Stella180

Just call me Revel Horwood tonight cos every thing so far has been average at best and Greg was simply dreadful.

----------


## Suzi

I loved Greg! He has such enthusiasm... 

We still have our favourites here... We still love Rose, 
Our ultimate pairing is Johannes and John. 

But OMG did you see Adam and Katya????? F*ck me!

----------


## Stella180

Oh come on, Greg’s performance tonight was awful.I think my favourite of the night was Rhys but I don’t think anyone really had their best dances. Adam is not a dancer but his strength is phenomenal and he was slinging Katya around like a bag of spuds lol if only he wasn’t so clunky it would’ve been amazing.

----------


## Paula

I love Sara, I feel like shes a kindred spirit but Ive also adored her ballroom so far

----------


## Stella180

Yeah I suppose she had a decent night but I don’t see her as one of the ones to watch.

----------


## Suzi

I loved her too! She is working so bloody hard even though she's not a natural dancer at all! 

I do wish the judges/Tess would make more of an attempt to learn/use sign language though. I love that Craig has the "A-maz-ing" and Claudia is making a decent effort.

----------


## Stella180

Two dances in and….loving the tunes.

----------


## Suzi

We're a bit behind, but loving it!  :):

----------


## Stella180

AJ and Kai, John and Johannes, and Rose and Giovanni were my three favourites tonight. I love watching Rhys and Tom but I didn’t enjoy their performances so much tonight. Purely personal choice cos I ain’t got a clue what I’m talking about lol

----------


## Suzi

AJ just hasn't warmed for us at all.. 

John and Johannes and Rose and Gio were our favourites!

----------


## Stella180

I’m not her biggest fan but I think she had a good night tonight. I think the choice of music helped for me.

----------


## Suzi

Oh I don't disagree that this was, by far, her best dance, but I also don't think that she actually made that many steps itms? She was lifted an awful lot! Cai is a stunning dancer though!

----------

Stella180 (24-10-21)

----------


## Paula

Right, so I havent been able to get on board with the John and Johannes train despite knowing hes an incredible dancer and, watching ITT, Ive just realised why. I dont like who Johannes is around John - he keeps fawning over him!

----------


## Stella180

Yes! Absolutely, Johannes is like a teenage girl and when they perform even the more masculine elements somehow feel a bit camp. That said, they may not be my favourite couple but they do have some fab performances under their belts and definitely one of the stronger couples from day 1.

----------


## Paula

I dont think thats what I mean. JoJo has always been very camp and thats part of what I love about him. But its almost like Johns the pro and in charge - which should not be the case

----------


## Suzi

Aww, I think it's because he's wanted this so long, and him dancing with John was how he came out to his extended family! He's always so grateful for where he came from and how things were when he was growing up.... I think that's what it is with him....

----------


## Stella180

Have they not had same sex couples before? Why did dancing with a man make him come out to his family? I’m missing the back story here. Why does dancing in a same sex partnership  have to be reserved for gay people?  I need answers lol

----------


## Paula

They had a female same sex couple last year, but they were only in a couple of weeks because they got covid. Youre right, you can dance with anyone.

 Tbh, I cant see how JoJos family could possibly have thought he was straight!

----------


## Stella180

Were the same sex women gay? It is a bit strange to see because traditionally it’s a men taking the lead and chucking a women around the dance floor but that doesn’t have to be how it is today and the more same sex dance partners we have, regardless of sexual orientation, the more we normalise it.

----------


## Paula

The pro wasnt (Katya) but the celeb was

----------


## Stella180

Hmmm, I mean ok, I can understand why anyone might feel more comfortable with a same sex partner in the same way a person might prefer a same sex doctor or driving instructor or whatever but why hasn’t a straight celebrity said they would like a same sex dance partner and if they have why hasn’t it happened? It’s just dancing at the end of the day, sexual/romantic preferences are irrelevant so why are the only two same sex couples are with gay celebs? Is this another box they are putting people in while supposedly being more diverse cos if that’s the case it sucks. I think it’s good to have same sex couples and let’s hope it branches out a bit more then a gay thing and be more accepted across the board if you get my drift.

----------


## Paula

Its new for Strictly and I think theyre just feeling their way around it tbh

----------


## Suzi

JoJo's background is that he was the only male dancer in the dance school he went to - but it was in a really, really poor area. Everyone at the school put in money to send him to the "big" dance school where they had mirrors etc. He went to a class once a week or something and then went back and taught everyone else the moves etc. 
That's why he feels he has a massive obligation to do well, to be able to thank those who paid for him, who listened to his dream and helped him get there.... 

WRT his family, it was extended family apparently. He said he knew that there would be huge backlash for having 2 men dancing together - much more than 2 women, and with them both being gay it was going to ramp up that criticism. So he said he felt so much pressure to do it well... The dance he came out with was this one...

----------


## Suzi

OMG Did you see Rose and Geo?????

----------


## Paula

They were incredible! Best Tango theyve ever had on the show!

----------


## Stella180

I missed everything tonight. The footy, and strictly. Will catch up with strictly tomorrow.

----------


## Suzi

OO enjoy catching up!

----------


## Stella180

Damn it, I just realised I didn’t got round to seeing last weeks in the end. Oh well, too late now.

----------


## Suzi

Watch last weeks, then this weeks! 

OMG J+J Rhumba! Amazingly beautiful! 
Rose + Gio! Amazing
AJ + Cai were fab!

----------


## Paula

Tonight was incredible!

----------


## Suzi

It really was! Last week wasn't my favourite, but this was awesome!

----------


## Stella180

Best 3 - I agree with Suzi
Worst 3 - Adam, Dan and Sara. 

Overall I really enjoyed tonight’s show but John and Johannes really need to get a room lol.

----------


## Suzi

See, I'm not a fan of Adam or Dan in general. Sara I like how humber she is about how much she's loving it, but that she knows she's not the greatest dancer... But we're convinced that if he was an animal Aljaz would be a puppy!

----------


## Stella180

Aljaz is definitely a puppy that I would be happy to snuggle with  :O: 

Just catching up on Strictly tonight. For the first time I was actually impressed with Dan. Definitely his best performance of the series. He’s still no dancer but I was happy for him. I like Rhys and his Charleston was really good but maximin points? Not for me. AJ didn’t have the best of nights. I thought early on in the series Tom looked really good but he seems to be going backwards. John and Johannes still great together but it comes across as a bit camp, and I think that is because Johannes is a bit too flamboyant.

My overall favourites, Rose and Giovanni were epic. So many fantastic moments in that dance. I have watched there previous performances with and without sound to try and get a sense of what it is like from Rose’s  perspective and I am amazed by how amazing her timing has been from week 1. Seeing them incorporate a silent part of the dance as well as a strong beat section as well as a softer element. Everything about that performance was brilliant and in my eyes worthy of a maximum score. So emotive and favourite performance of the series.

----------


## Suzi

That Charleston was amazing! We loved it! Aww, we loved Jo Jo! 
Told you that Rose and Giovanni were f*cking amazing!

----------


## Stella180

Ok so I’m catching up. On musical week and so far Rose is still my favourite. I know I’m not going to be popular with Suzi here but as much as I respect John I actually think he would be better with another partner cos I think Johannes let’s him down. He’s been great from the start but I’m not convinced. I know I’m still behind and Rhys is still by 3rd place. 

Why is is every couples choice is a contemporary dance? Boring!!! Come on, bring on the technical stuff and nail it!

----------


## Suzi

I love contemporary dance so I enjoy them lol 
Wait 'till last weeks as it was brilliant!

----------


## Stella180

It’s Saturday!!!

Question relating to John and Johannes. Is it fair to mark down the performance when the professional is the one who messed up?

----------


## Suzi

We were discussing the same thing! But wow, that was an amazing salsa! Rhys and Nancy were amazing too!

----------


## Stella180

I kinda hope that John and AJ are both in the dance off so we get a chance to to see them both rectify the errors.

----------


## Paula

Years ago, I think it was said that its the whole performance thats marked

----------


## Stella180

Seems a bit harsh on the celeb but I guess I understand why that should be the case.

----------


## Paula

It would be very easy for the pro to claim it was my fault if they thought they could get away with it

----------


## Suzi

That's a perfect point. 

Which was your favourite Paula?

----------


## Paula

Rose, always Rose.

----------

Stella180 (05-12-21)

----------


## Stella180

Agreed. I’ve been team Rose and Gio from week 1. I liked Rhys at the beginning but as time has gone on he has started to struggle and a bit hit and miss. John is really good but actually think Johannes is a bit too flamboyant and should rein it in a bit. 

I am almost embarrassed to say this but Dan, who I think was lucky to reach the halfway point in the comp, has really picked it up the past few weeks. He’s not finalist material but I’m impressed with how he’s stepped it up so credit where it’s due.

----------


## Suzi

I agree, we've been Rose fans from the start too. She's so genuine and honest. It's really, really refreshing - although I do think the judges could have tried to learn at least a little sign! I think they were put to shame over the last couple of weeks with Cynthia who came straight in and signed a lot! 

We also agree that Dan has really made leaps and strides. It's amusing as he looks very much like the head of 6th Form at school lol

----------


## Suzi

OMG it's the FINAL!!!!!

----------


## Paula

Omg it was awesome!!

----------


## Suzi

That was the best final I think I've ever seen. I loved both couples and think that they have shifted society sooooo much! Absolutely f*ing brilliant!

----------


## Stella180

No spoilers!!!

I’ve been out watching Spider-Man. Just got home.

----------


## Suzi

Have you watched it yet?

----------


## Stella180

Doesn’t matter now. While browsing FB at 4am I saw someone had posted about it.

----------


## Paula

But you should still watch it - it was incredible!

----------


## Stella180

Oh I intend too.

----------


## Suzi

You definitely need to watch it! It was one of the best I think there's ever been!

----------


## Paula

Agree

----------


## Stella180

Need to find time when the darts isn’t on.

----------


## Suzi

Have you watched it yet?

----------


## Paula

Please watch it so we can talk about it!!!

----------


## Stella180

You can talk about it now.

----------


## Suzi

Have you watched it yet?

----------


## Stella180

Nope cos for some reason it’s still not showing on iPlayer. No idea way.

----------


## Suzi

No!!! That's mean of iplayer!

----------


## Paula

Huh, its showing on my iplayer

----------


## Stella180

It wasn’t on mine earlier. Only the semi results.

----------


## Stella180

Still no sign of Strictly final on the tv app which is just ridiculous but it is showing on the mobile app so I just watched it on my phone. 

Personally I think Rose just edged it in the first dance of the night and the next two there was nothing to separate them but it was an amazing final and both pairs were fantastic. John’s paso was even better then first time round and Rose’s couples choice dance gave me goosebumps all over again. I loved both show dances and for once a camp disco number full of energy from John and Johannes final dance was just perfect. 

I think from week 1 we knew that Rose and John would be in the final but you have to feel for AJ not to get on the floor on finals night even if I do believe that 3 place was all she could have for against those two anyway but it would’ve been nice to see her compete. Hope she recovers quickly. 

TEAM ROSE WOOHOO!!!

----------


## Suzi

I'm so glad you've watched it! It was AMAZINGLY epic!

----------


## Paula

Ive heard rumours that AJ will be given the opportunity to do her show dance at next years launch show

----------

Stella180 (27-12-21)

----------


## Stella180

Oh would be amazing for her. She deserves that chance.

----------


## Suzi

I heard the same!

----------

